# Facebook trapped in MySQL fate worse than death



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> According to database pioneer Michael Stonebraker, Facebook is operating a huge, complex MySQL implementation equivalent to a fate worse than death, and the only way out is bite the bullet and rewrite everything.
> 
> Not that its necessarily Facebooks fault, though. Stonebraker says the social networks predicament is all too common among web startups that start small and grow to epic proportions.


More


----------



## kingW3 (Nov 16, 2010)

They could make more mysql servers so they don't over load 1 database


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

It really breaks my heart (NOT) to hear this!

Sounds like a scalability problem they should have foreseen, but punted instead.

Heads should roll!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Tom. I agree with the scalability thing, but I wonder if they could have anticipated 750 million users....

http://www.neowin.net/news/facebook-to-build-its-own-data-centers-to-deal-with-growth


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Shut er down.....SOON! Maybe they should have modeled their system after google's distributed computing model.....cool and smart.


----------

